# How should i reroof this low slope porch- first time doing a low slope roof



## markcal02 (Sep 23, 2011)

I have taken all the old rolled roofing off and have areas of rotting sheathing. I am going to put down new 1/2" RTD plywood sheathing. The porch is an "L" shaped 18' 7" x 18' in dimensions. Could i have your opinion on how i should reroof this low slope porch?. I don't have the money to have it reroofed, so this is my first time doing a low slope roof and will be doing this myself. Any help you can give me will be much appreciated and i will post pictures.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Here is my advise, If you have never done this before, especially the tie-in for the shingles. Call someone who has. This is not A Beginner project.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Sounds like he is going to do it himself whether we give him advice or not, so we might as well point him in the right direction.

Remove the rotten wood and replace. Go to your local hardware store and get a peel and stick rolled roofing base (no granules) and cap (granules) sheet . Follow the manufacturer instructions. Add a drip edge around the perimeter if you don't already have one. Start the sheet at the perimeter and work towards the wall. 
At the wall remove your first row of siding and tuck the sheets behind the second row of siding as far as possible. Remove about 3 feet of shingles and apply your rolled roofing, then reapply new shingles. Where your overhang meets the flat roof is going to be tricky. I'd wrap the flat roofing in behind the fascia board.

1985gt is right though, this is not a beginners project.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

and put a cricket in the corner there in the 3rd pic...


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Interesting you would be asking this question AFTER you started the job. 

Tear off at least 2-3' of shingles.

As carefully as possible, remove the bottom course of siding and any gutter.

scrape as much loose paint from the walla s possible.

1/2" cover board.

mechanically attached .060 epdm. 

fully adhered at the wall and rake.

Secure to wall with anchor bar. Water block behind.

Secure to rake with termination bar. Water block behind.

Make sure membrane is wrapped over the gutter edge 2-3". temporarily mount gutter. 

Inststall gutter flashing and strip in, install gutter brackets to permanently secure gutter.

Install ice shield where shingle roof meets epdm. Install new shingles.


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

HEY THATS MY JOB!!! Just kidding, I did take a double take as the ASBESTOS siding looked all too familiar. Asbestos siding is fragile -kinda like thin glass- and not replaceable if you break it. In VT we are not allowed to create dust by cutting or removing so we go over attach or rubber to siding. Termination Bar works fine- screw through siding and caulking top edge. 

Not enough protection? Unsightly T-bar? Try installing bar 2"-3" below second course of siding allowing room to slip a drip cap under siding lap covering unsightly T-Bar and its screws and adding protection. 

My EPDM Rep recommends fastening mechanically fastened roofs per 7' in the field prevent uplift.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

There are a few places around here that sell cement siding that looks just like that old asbestos.


Attaching roofing membrane to the siding won't work because siding WILL leak and you're just creating a funnel.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> Install ice shield where shingle roof meets epdm. Install new shingles.



You dont bring your EPDM up the slope 18"-24" and waterstop and anchorbar off. Then then shingle over to 6" above the transition?


----------

